
Show HN: I implemented seamless copy and paste of images, and wrote a tutorial - erkaman
https://erkaman.github.io/posts/poisson_blending.html
======
erkaman
In this artice, I describe a technique that can be used to seamlessly copy-
and-paste one image into another. I also provide source
code([https://github.com/Erkaman/poisson_blend](https://github.com/Erkaman/poisson_blend)),
that demonstrates the concepts in the article.

~~~
sgillen
Looks very cool, am I correct in thinking this won't produce images that are
seamless without a good mask to go along with the image?

If that's the case I'd be curious to see how it works with masks generated
with e.g. photoshops smart edge detection.

~~~
acqq
Check the masks here, compare them with those that you can generate fast and
then please write about what you've found:

[https://github.com/Erkaman/poisson_blend/tree/master/img](https://github.com/Erkaman/poisson_blend/tree/master/img)

I'd also like to read what you can conclude.

------
userbinator
The blurriness around the edges gives it away --- and blurring the edges is
incidentally the same technique that Photoshoppers use when they can't quite
get the borders right.

------
ovi256
For people that already work with ImageMagick and would prefer an ImageMagick
Poisson blend solution, this is a great resource:

[http://im.snibgo.com/seamlpm.htm](http://im.snibgo.com/seamlpm.htm)

It contains the windows .bas script that makes ImageMagick implement Poisson
blending. It should be easily enough portable to shell code.

